# Mon écran Samsung fait du bruit



## pim (23 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un écran Samsung 24" de référence 2443 BW (lien vers le site constructeur). Seul petit problème, il n'est pas totalement silencieux, un bruit assez sourd est audible, comme un bruit de transformateur, qui s'échappe des grilles arrières, uniquement quand le moniteur affiche quelque chose - un bruit finalement assez semblable à celui émis par une télé !

Ce bruit quoique léger mais entêtant est en particulier bien supérieur à celui émis par le Mac mini ! Ce bruit est couvert si je mets de la musique, mais je recherche justement le silence pour travailler (pièce de travail à 43 dB, ce qui est très peu - vive la campagne !).

Bref cet écran ne me convient pas à cause de ce seul et unique problème, d'où mes deux questions :

1/ Pensez-vous que je peux le retourner chez LDLC.com (site sur lequel j'ai fait mon achat) pour cette seule raison ?

2/ Connaissez-vous des écrans parfaitement silencieux ?


----------



## pim (24 Mai 2009)

Je me réponds à moi-même - car je viens de découvrir quelque chose qu'il faut vraiment savoir quand on s'aventure à acheter un produit "non pommé" (= pas du Apple tout beau tout brillant  )

À savoir que les écrans LCD font du bruit quand leur rétroéclairage est réduit ! Le bruit disparaît quand le rétroéclairage passe au dessus de 95 %   Ça en jette un peu mais c'est le prix du silence  

En passant comme cela, quelqu'un connaîtrait une marque pour une bonne sonde d'étalonnage ?!


----------



## nicolasf (24 Mai 2009)

Je confirme, le mien (un Iiyama) fait la même chose, du coup je le laisse à 100 % en permanence et je règle la luminosité (utile le soir) avec Shades. C'est pas idéal (ça devient tout gris), mais je préfère ça au bruit de l'écran alors... (j'ai un Mini, et effectivement le soir on entend trop l'écran).

Mais c'est vrai que c'est avec des exemples comme celui-ci que l'on prend conscience que la qualité des produits Apple tient à des détails parfois infimes mais qui, mis bout à bout, changent tout.


----------



## pim (24 Mai 2009)

Génial ! 

Jusqu'à présent, j'utilisais une petite application du nom de Black Light pour faire cela, mais Shades est bien mieux !   Merci Nico !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h25 ----------

Je continue ma découverte du matériel "non Apple" ce qui semble impliquer quasi à tout les coups "mal fichu et pas compatible Mac" 

Dans le CD livré, sous le dossier Driver/, j'ai un fichier SM2443BW.icm que veut bien ouvrir l'Utilitaire ColorSync   Après avoir déplacé ce fichier dans le dossier /Système/Bibliothèque/ColorSync/Profiles, il apparaît dans les Préférences Système > Moniteur > Couleurs, et permet un rendu un peu moins étrange que ce que j'avais fait "à l'&#339;il" en étalonnant l'écran avec les Préférences Système > Moniteur.

Bref tout roule désormais, couleurs impeccables, luminosité maîtrisée, ça me fait une très belle surface d'affichage, avec réglage en hauteur, inclinaison et pivot, pour bien moins cher que l'Apple Cinema Display LED


----------

